# Neoprene gloves ?



## JJGulley (Oct 13, 2014)

Anyone out there have any good recommendations for a waterproof fishing glove. I've been looking at the neoprene gloves online and the reviews are all over the place.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Kast Steelhead gloves are the best I've ever used. I purchased mine from Caddis Fly.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Glacier Glove, they make many stills, full finger, half-finger or flip finger tips. Also different thicknesses.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

mdogs444 said:


> Kast Steelhead gloves are the best I've ever used. I purchased mine from Caddis Fly.


I second these. A little pricey but worth it.


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

My hands get brutally cold. Raynauds syndrome is the cause. My fingers grow bone white above my middle knuckles and it is pretty painful. I've tried everything, including the kast gloves, and have only found that wool keeps my fingers from getting cold enough to bring on an episode. At 30 and above I wear fingerless wool gloves. Anything below that I wear wool mittens that convert to fingerless. 

That said, the real enemy is wet and windy. At thirty degrees my fingers are pretty much great until they get wet, which is not tough handling a fly line, and the slightest wind blows. At that point on goes the mittens and out comes a couple of hand warmers. Also it has been recommended to me to use a pair of thick surgeon style gloves. The wool insulates and the rubber gloves keep me dry.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

You guys with the kast gloves...how bulky are they? I assume they are the steelhead model. Have been thinking of buying and see they just came out with a lighter model with the same features.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

75 bucks for something that's going to end up lost anyway? You guys are nuts. Within 2 seasons you'll have one $37.50 right or left handed glove. Have something dry and warm within your waders or jacket. I like dropping a few handwarmers in the outside pocket of my waders or in my jacket when needed and a towel to dry the hands after handling fish. works great.


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

They're not bulky at all. They're kinda like a pair of Home Depot work gloves. Not the bulky cloth ones but the form fitting kind. They stock them at the orvis store if you're nearby and want to check them out. Hopefully you have one of those 25$ Orvis coupons.


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

W DeMarco said:


> My hands get brutally cold. Raynauds syndrome is the cause. My fingers grow bone white above my middle knuckles and it is pretty painful. I've tried everything, including the kast gloves, and have only found that wool keeps my fingers from getting cold enough to bring on an episode. At 30 and above I wear fingerless wool gloves. Anything below that I wear wool mittens that convert to fingerless.
> 
> That said, the real enemy is wet and windy. At thirty degrees my fingers are pretty much great until they get wet, which is not tough handling a fly line, and the slightest wind blows. At that point on goes the mittens and out comes a couple of hand warmers. Also it has been recommended to me to use a pair of thick surgeon style gloves. The wool insulates and the rubber gloves keep me dry.


I got Raynauds as well. Tried many different kinds of gloves. Still found none that actually work well for me


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

lowhole4trowt said:


> 75 bucks for something that's going to end up lost anyway? You guys are nuts. Within 2 seasons you'll have one $37.50 right or left handed glove. Have something dry and warm within your waders or jacket. I like dropping a few handwarmers in the outside pocket of my waders or in my jacket when needed and a towel to dry the hands after handling fish. works great.


Why would they get lost? I'm failing to follow the logic. Don't buy something nice, if its expensive, because no one knows how to take care of anything for more than 1 year....because you dont? I guess I don't understand this logic. I've had the same abel nippers for 3 years, same Smith sunglasses for 4 years now.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

I grabbed some under armour gloves the other day and theyre awesome. Better than both pairs of simms gloves(fingerless and mitten). Swinging flies, dont really need to retie things all that much. Would rather just take them off when tying knots etc, and have very warm hands when fishing. Gloves were 50 and are warm as hell. Managable with a fly rod too.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

iggyfly said:


> I grabbed some under armour gloves the other day and theyre awesome. Better than both pairs of simms gloves(fingerless and mitten). Swinging flies, dont really need to retie things all that much. Would rather just take them off when tying knots etc, and have very warm hands when fishing. Gloves were 50 and are warm as hell. Managable with a fly rod too.



R they the camo ones?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

mdogs444 said:


> Why would they get lost? I'm failing to follow the logic. Don't buy something nice, if its expensive, because no one knows how to take care of anything for more than 1 year....because you dont? I guess I don't understand this logic. I've had the same abel nippers for 3 years, same Smith sunglasses for 4 years now.


taking them on/off to handle fish, tie wading boots, fiddle with gear, packing them in the car, etc. Just saying I've lost more gloves than I've retained. You are right, I do not know how to take care of gloves or hemos for more than a year, so I choose to buy cheap gloves or wear no gloves and 3$ hemos because they inevitably get lost. Shades I choose to spend money on because it helps me on the water and those are not nearly as easy to lose. Personal opinion, expensive gloves aren't going to make a huge difference in the end and I can buy 4 seasons worth of hand warmers for that cost.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

W DeMarco said:


> They're not bulky at all. They're kinda like a pair of Home Depot work gloves. Not the bulky cloth ones but the form fitting kind. They stock them at the orvis store if you're nearby and want to check them out. Hopefully you have one of those 25$ Orvis coupons.


Where is this store? I would for sure like to try them on before buying m


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> You guys with the kast gloves...how bulky are they? I assume they are the steelhead model. Have been thinking of buying and see they just came out with a lighter model with the same features.


They are not bulky but you obviously still need to take them off to bait your hook or tie. Would I pay $75 for them? No. But they were given to me as a gift and I make sure they are accounted for every time in get done fishing as I do lose things (go through about 5 hemos a year). If you don't like your hands to get wet in the cold they are perfect. I have tried a lot of gloves out there including ice Armour and these are the best.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Kast has new MX series gloves that just came out. They are waterproof and windproof just like the Steelhead series, but not as thick. They are more of a cool weather glove than a cold weather glove. Thinner profile for easy line handling. But sure, still have to remove them to tie tippet.


----------



## JJGulley (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for all of the responses. I believe my wife found out I was looking for gloves so I think Santa is bringing them from the kids.


----------

